# Editing your pictures :)



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently got Paint Shop and I want to mess around with it... I'm not too good yet but I'll try  Give me some pics and an idea of what you want done and I'll see what I can do. Here are a couple simple ones I did today...


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are really cool, do you think you can do something with this picture? I don't have any idea what, but his name is Rocky.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i would love it if you did something with this photo, her name is rena,and if you have a nice qoute to go wtih then that would be nice.  thank you!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

OOOHhhh, this sounds like fun.  I don't really care what you do, just whatever they blend in best with but also where they stand out. If you don't mind I have the 2 horses.

Scout









Halo









Thanks so much and can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, guys! I will start on them tomorrow!


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

here are some i have done if you are looking for ideas?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you do a picture of my horse Romeo?


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, Xivo  they're good!
And sure, Paintluver


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's the one I did of Rocky 
He's a gorgeous boy by the way.. I'm a real sucker for those chestnuts :3


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's Rena's!  I had a lot of fun with her.. she's such a pretty girl


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG thanks you sooo much!! its PERFECT! haah pink is our color


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I just realized the writing on Rocky's might be sort of difficult to read.. it says "I found one way to fly, on the back of an airborne horse." If you want, I can easily change it?


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks  I'm glad you like it


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow those are awesome.


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

And here's Scout  he's adorable.. gosh, they all are xD
Anyways, hope you like it 

EventingIsLovee, if you want Rocky's more like the other two just let me know ^-^


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

And now Halo


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

0.o I realize they're all different sizes... I'm pretty sure I can fix that if you want lol


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

EEEEeeeeeeeeeekkkk, You just soooooooooooo made my DAY!!!! Scout's looks so so so awesome.  Also I ADORE Halo's, it suites her so very well!! I don't mind the sizes, the bigger the better.  Wow, seriously I am flattered!! Thank you so so so much!!!


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Aww, thanks APHA Momma  I'm having a lot of fun doing these!
I think I'm getting a little better and learning a lot more every time I do a new one ;D

Here's Romeo's (he's also a very handsome boy ^-^). His was fun to do as I went with the theme of "Romeo" xD
Hope you like him


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

His name is Beanie, His Racing name was Majestic Mischief.. I don't mind which pictures you used i just gave you a bit of variety even tho there isn't many Lol  Your really good by the way..


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Love Story*

Please do me and my angel Love Story


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Sure


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Twistedd, is there any way you could get me some bigger pictures to work with? :3 Thanks


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's Love Story  enjoy!


----------



## Twistedd (Sep 24, 2009)

I cant make them any bigger, Can anyone help me find a way to make them bigger?


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

oww can i plzzzz have one ill post now


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

feel free to chose our use all in one im easy his name is ricky i trained him to lay


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

omg thank you soooo much! its gorgeous! do u mind if i post up sum more?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

RubyLover said:


> Aww, thanks APHA Momma  I'm having a lot of fun doing these!
> I think I'm getting a little better and learning a lot more every time I do a new one ;D
> 
> Here's Romeo's (he's also a very handsome boy ^-^). His was fun to do as I went with the theme of "Romeo" xD
> Hope you like him


 Haha, thank you so much! I love it! I can't stop smiling!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks so much that's awesome!


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Jillybean1-- he's a cutie  I'll probably start tomorrow.
LoveStory10-- sure 
And you're very welcome Paintluver and EventingIsLovee


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Please do this 1... the light bay in front is Silver Saber, and the darker bay is Night Heat


----------



## RubyLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I did Ricky's a little different-- I hope you don't mind? 
I was going to cut you guys out and put you on a different background but... I love the background you're on lol. If you want me to re-do them just let me know


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh i would LOVE if you could do some of my horses !  
this will be hard who i want you to do, as i have... 7 horses rofl !
well 1 is mine and the rest are my dads.. so ill just get you to do indigo. 
Go through the album and choose which one you like !  

Tatianna Brooke Ripcik's Photos - Indigo | Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/ads/adboard/


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubylover could you do a pic of my Caddo? Here is a pic of him.


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

oww wow thank you soo very much im very greatfull love them to bits


----------

